# Advice on which belt/disc sander to get?



## KfM (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi Everyone,
I'm new to the site, and hoping all you experienced wood workers can help with some advice.
I do a lot of creative work with some really hard exotic woods, and recently also a lot of work with large bones, antler, etc.
Over the years I've used several brands of the commonly available 4"x36" belt/6" disc bench top sanders (Craftsman and Delta are the latest) and though they work mostly ok, I find that the motors are simply too weak to keep the belt moving under the pressure that I feel I need to apply when working with such hard materials and having lots of bulk sanding to do.
Maybe its just me and I apply way too much pressure, but it seems like the 1/2-3/4 HP motors that are on those models are just too weak and stall even under moderate pressure on the belt.

I'm looking for a sander that can do heavy duty work, almost day in and day out (when I get started on a project it could be hours before I turn a machine off) and will get the job done quickly (i.e not stall on me or force me to use light pressure which slows everything down).
I dont need anything larger than a 6"x48" belt and a 9" disc, so those "one step up models" would be fine. The question is, which one to pick, and is there anything decent out there for a small budget (around $250).
The Craftsman and Central Machinery models are the only ones I've found that come close to that budget, and I'm leery of Central Machinery's reputation for cheap tools.

So, any advice? Thanks in advance!


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

Have you considered simply getting a bigger motor for the unit that you already own?

Sounds like your complaint is with the motor--not the sander itself.--Mike---


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

KfM said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I'm new to the site, and hoping all you experienced wood workers can help with some advice.
> I do a lot of creative work with some really hard exotic woods, and recently also a lot of work with large bones, antler, etc.
> Over the years I've used several brands of the commonly available 4"x36" belt/6" disc bench top sanders (Craftsman and Delta are the latest) and though they work mostly ok, I find that the motors are simply too weak to keep the belt moving under the pressure that I feel I need to apply when working with such hard materials and having lots of bulk sanding to do.
> ...











You might be able to change out motors if the motor is not integral with the frame...like a belt drive model. If you have a budget and can be patient and watch eBay and CL, you might find a bargain.












 







.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Powermatic 6X48's can be had for around 400,used.But generally agree with above posters that the motor is gonna be the weak link in alot of cases WRT sanding/grinding equip,be it....overheating and/or bogging down.Just for research and general edification....search around for "knife grinders" or belt grinders intended for metal fabrication.They're a very close cousin to their WW brethren.The speeds are too high for wood.....but they're "usually" built with more robustness.BW


----------



## KfM (Oct 27, 2011)

I dont think getting a larger motor for the unit I currently use is possible, but I'll look into it.
Does anyone here use the Craftsman larger version? (3/4HP 6"x48")
I wonder how it holds up.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*6" x 48" sander*

MIne's about 35 yrs old...... I have a 1 HP motor on it. Replaced the bearings once. That's it. Holding up OK. I use mine mostly for grinding metal. The dust collection is not the best. A fully shrouded belt is the way to go like a Powermatic, Jet or Wilton, but they get a whole lot more. Grizzly makes good stuff. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have the 3/4hp Sears belt/disc sander - 113.225931. I don't know the age but I would guess 25 years or so (bought it used). Anyway, I never use it for long durations as you need to. That being said, I looked at the motor, pulley and belt and saw no reason why a bigger motor wouldn't bolt right up.

I was trying to figure a date for this sander but nothing on the machine or in the manual (available on Sears site) gave me a clue.

Bill


----------

